# Shop Flooring



## jatkinson (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been trying to decide what flooring to install in my new shop. I have it down to U-Coat-it and Racedeck. Looking for some opinions. I have a Racedeck sample just not sure I like the plastic look. I won't be doing much work in the shop other than cleaning, no welding or any thing like that.


----------



## MarkWood (Sep 6, 2013)

u coat it. Just in case you decide to do some work in there!:rockin:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't skimp on the prep work if you go with any kind of coating system. It will make or break the final result. Just when you think you've done enough, you're probably half way there. Dirt, grease, oil removal is critical. And patch any chips in the concrete to get a nice smooth finish.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2013)

What Oldog said. Mine was a brand new concrete floor that had never been parked on but was 5 years old and I didn't prep and I have a few problems with mine chipping but i also abuse the heck out it now.


----------



## nvrfinished (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, prep is the most important step for an epoxy coating.  I tend to favor epoxy for a working shop, but RaceDeck is tougher than you may think.  One advantage of interlocking floor tile is that you can easily replace a tile that is damaged - say from welding slag or something like that.


----------



## jatkinson (Sep 23, 2013)

Shea said:


> Yes, prep is the most important step for an epoxy coating.  I tend to favor epoxy for a working shop, but RaceDeck is tougher than you may think.  One advantage of interlocking floor tile is that you can easily replace a tile that is damaged - say from welding slag or something like that.



I like the fact that with Racedeck you can replace a tile if its damaged. I just don't like the plastic look. They sent me a tile and its just not what I  expected. Maybe the it would look better on the entire floor?


----------



## havasu (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Racedeck or any other type of raised flooring. Spill a bit of gas or oil in the middle of the floor, and imagine just how long will it take just to wipe it up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2013)

I love my epoxy coated floor. Been five years of abuse and it does need a new coat but it looks pretty good still and makes clean up a breeze.


----------



## nvrfinished (Sep 24, 2013)

> I like the fact that with Racedeck you can replace a tile if its damaged. I just don't like the plastic look. They sent me a tile and its just not what I expected. Maybe the it would look better on the entire floor?



LOL...  I laugh because I just received the first of a few different samples of interlocking tile that I have ordered in order to write an upcoming article about them.  When my wife saw the first sample that I placed on the kitchen floor, she commented on the fact that it just looked like a square piece of plastic and how are you supposed to drive on that?  She was turned off as soon as she saw it.  When I showed her some pictures of floors done with the tile and cars parked on them, she was a little less skeptical but skeptical none the less.  I believe it would help settle the situation if you could see a floor for yourself.

Interlocking tile isn't for everyone, but it does have it's advantages.  And yes Chris, if you had a major oil spill it's not going to clean up quite as easily as epoxy but it will clean up.  I'm in agreement with you there!


----------



## havasu (Sep 25, 2013)

I wish I had a picture of my cousin's garage. The plastic squares in his floors buckled in the sun and it got so bad, he was unable to use his garage until he called the company to remove it permanently.


----------



## jatkinson (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I wasn't sure about the Racedeck in the beginning anyways. Im going to go with U-Coat-It.


----------

